# English as she is spoke



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

What do you make of this gem from a French website ?

" Grande Terrace for your spade-screw in front of the sea ".

TC


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Greenie is our resident spade expert.

She will have a theory . . . . I'm very much afraid!  8O 

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

French is a strange language isn't it. I think you'll find it is suggesting that there is a large area facing the sea for your picnic.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

"spade-screw" = "picnic" ?????

I have an "A" level in French, but I am bougered if I can work that one out.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

ThursdaysChild said:


> What do you make of this gem from a French website ?
> 
> " Grande Terrace for your spade-screw in front of the sea ".
> 
> TC


Can you send a link?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I think it has something to do with over-sexed Spaniards.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Using Google :- spade screw =pique nique, as previously said.
So you can stop sniggering behind the bike sheds. :wink:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry teemyob, I seem to have lost the URL


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Aultymer

Yes, that's Google going backwards from English to French, i.e. after the damage had been done. And how on earth can they make spade-screw translate to picnic ?
But as it is a French site, one must assume that the starting point was in French, and no way can pique(s)-nique(s) get to spade-screw, with or without hyphens.
If it were originally in English, I cannot see anyone advertising a spade-screw as a major attraction - especially in front of the sea.
But then, that's Google.

Any more ideas as to the original French ?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

ThursdaysChild, you mentioned earlier you have "A" level French, you will then, be only too aware what a very strange and difficult language this is, with the same word having varied meanings dependant on what the context is, what comes before or after and whether male or female.
Having lived here a few years now it gets no easier, locality can have a big influence on how words are used and their meanings. 
Really need a bit more info to chance a guess on the real meaning of the original.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

It looks like a bit of literal mis translation from the verb pique-niquer to have a picnic. 

Pique - spade as in the suit of cards 

nique(r) is part of the verb niquer which is the vulgar term to screw or sh*g. Hope that helps.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just the sort of terrace I like!!

Just reverse translated _pique niquer_ on babel and it came out as

*prick to screw*

Piquer is to prick, also used in the sense of getting an insect bite.

Picar is Spanish for the same thing.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, there we have it !

Brilliant. Thanks Chas.

Who but the French could multi-task like that ?

TC


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've not got a clue except going on previous posts, it could be having your wicked way with a person with dark skin.

English version = Grande Terrace for your spade-screw in front of the sea
French version = Grande Terrasse pour vos piques-nique face à la mer.

Original web page Grande Terrace for your spade-screw in front of the sea

Looks like they used Babel to do the site to me, as I speak fluent frog now after this thread :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Also on the same site

"In the heart of the Country of High Cliffs, admirably located in overhang of the sea, with 100m of the beach and casino, with 500m of the port, city and of its trade, and crossed by the coastal lane of the customs officers (GR. 21) for ballades with foot or en.vélo towards Etretat while passing by Yport, the Field of Reneville proposes to you, in camp-site or in one of its country cottages a stay "large bowl of air" in family or between friends."

It's no wonder they wanted to invade us, they just wanted to learn to speak proper, like us :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh no Kev . . . . . . . you've started another gassing thread!! 8O 8O 8O



Kev said:


> "large bowl of air" in family or between friends.


Sounds like this one was caused by trop d'harcots verts.

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's amazing anyone ever goes to France, their command of English is appalling, nearly as bad as the Yanks, they can't even spell the name of their country correctly :lol: :lol: :lol: and the yanks use a TLA


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Wot's a TLA?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's like a FLA only smaller :roll: :roll:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I hate TLA's

They should be banned.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Wots a fla? is it like a tla only larger?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

hippypair said:


> Wots a fla? is it like a tla only larger?


got it in one :lol: :lol:


----------

